# at the very start



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Guys   

After so many years of infertility we have decided to look into surrogacy... just a general background we have unexplained infertility, we have had 4 ICSI with my eggs BFN we then decided to look into donor eggs as my eggs were not great they were hard to fertlize and were small?? not sure if this was a factor the only BFP we had was with our donor egg in Spain but sadly it only lasted a day then I began to bleed again...we have had all the immunlogy stuff which came back it can be fixed which made me think it was my womb and eggs 
Iam 40yrs old and feel time is running out our last resort is to look into surrogacy, if anyone has any information on different agencies based in the UK it would be good, or tips I would be grateful for your help.
Many thanks for reading this post   

Jet


----------

